# Codenames



## telemark (Nov 12, 2013)

```
Neutron S       746
Neutron XL      748
Helium MSO      750
Helium Retail   758

Argon 6         848
Argon S  Retail 846
Argon XL Retail 840
Megatron        84C

Minos           849

Lego         A90 (Preview)
Leo          A92 (Mini)
Leo 3        A93 (Mini)
SilverStreak A94 (Stream)

Norrsken  E80 (comhem)
Compass   C00 (virgin)
Yundo     C8A (virgin)
Picasso   B42 (ono)

Spacely   D18 (Pace XG1)
Sprockets D12 (Pace mini)
```
Elements / Particles : Neutron, Helium, Argon
Transformers : Megatron, SilverStreak?
Artists : Picasso
Jetsons : Spacely, Sprockets
Foreign words: Norrsken
Unknown theme: Yundo, Compass, Lego, Leo


----------



## Flythroughs12 (Sep 24, 2015)

Interesting


----------

